# Help! need new face plates



## grnhrnt (Sep 16, 2005)

Some of us mortals do make mistakes and washout on our road bikes.

My wheels washed out infront of me on a slick road, resulting in deeply gashing both face plates of my Ultegra SL shifters. I've tried to ask lbs in Manila but they don't carry them.

Would anyone know where I can get / order replacements? I've done my homework and have found the Shimano Part I need. 

*Shimano Part No. # Y-6K2 98021 - Name Plate & Fixing Screw G (ice gray version).*

I will need two pieces for both shifters

Kindly just direct me to which bike shop (web page) carries them. BTW, it'll be an overseas transaction so preferalby one that accepts Int'l credit card payment and are willing to ship overseas.

TIA


Ramon


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a place in Korea that sells them.
http://philshop.co.kr/sub/view_product.php?Code=NPSHUL04&CatNo=202


----------



## grnhrnt (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Retro Grouch,

I went to the site and it was in Korean. I tried translating the page w/ Google translate but still could not get to ordering info.

But they do sell the part I need.

I just need to look for a korean friend to do more translating.


----------



## onasteelhorseiride (Aug 12, 2010)

@grnhrnt
Did you find the faceplates? I need the same ones.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

grnhrnt said:


> Some of us mortals do make mistakes and washout on our road bikes.
> 
> My wheels washed out infront of me on a slick road, resulting in deeply gashing both face plates of my Ultegra SL shifters. I've tried to ask lbs in Manila but they don't carry them.
> 
> ...


Try alexcycles.com in Japan. Alex speaks English and can get you most any Shimano part. I'm pretty sure they can ship international. He can get you good prices on groupsets too.

I see DA faceplates on Ebay a lot; I think the seller is in UK.

I had the same problem happen, because when you go down, the handlebar turns sideways and the faceplate takes the impact. I was trying to find some kind of leather/carbon fiber patches to cut and fit unto the faceplate (mainly for my DA stuff), but it's too much of a hassle and I think the adhesive won't hold.


----------



## motorecord (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey grnhrnt,

Check out these sites:

http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222361156/445/Shimano-Ultegra-ST-6600G.html.

http://www.ebikestop.com/ultegra_st_6600g_sti_lever_name_plate__fixing_screw-LD6631.php

http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=LD6631

They all seem like reputable online bike stores.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Why don't you just order them from Shimano? They are cheap enough.


----------

